# Do you own a passport?



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I actually have 2 passports: my personal passport, and my official, to-be-used-only-for official-government travel passport. My daughter also has 2: U.S. and Russian, as she retains her Russian citizenship, as well as being a U.S. citizen.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

My husband and I both got one and got them for both our kids also. We don't travel out of the country often (only twice so far), but it just makes travel so much easier now a days. And if we do like to plan trips kind of spur of the moment and we didn't want not having one to hold us up if we decided to jump on a 3 day cruise or something.

Good thing we did it too, because we ended up going on a cruise in March and my son got picked to go to France next spring with the school.


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

My husband and I have had ours for years. We traveled *alot* to the Carribbean before we started our family. I haven't gotten one for my 3 year old yet. They don't last long enough for kids and we don't have plans yet to leave the country with him.


----------



## Coopermama (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, our whole family just got them a couple of months ago as we went to Florida a couple of weeks ago by plane. 
I agree with having one just in case as our trip was fairly last minute and I was sweating a little hoping it would be here in time!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

No.................


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

How can I forget my first Canadian Passport ...
I used to have a foreign passport & landed immigrant status here ...
Years later I finally decided to ask for my Canadian citizenship in order to get a Canadian Passport. I was working as a F/A for an airline & real excited about going on a subcontract to Jedda ... but Passport Canada happenned to schedule me for an interview the same day the crew was leaving for Jedda ... & I was real upset about not being able to go. Just a few days later ... the entire crew (and passengers) died in a crash. 
It was july 19, 1991. 
Destiny ???


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

passport? NO WAY. I've only been out of my State 4 or 5 times in my 40 years of life.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> passport? NO WAY. I've only been out of my State 4 or 5 times in my 40 years of life.


Girl, we've got to get you loosened up and do some traveling!LOL
There's so much for you and Charlie to SEE & DO!!!!!
:eclipsee_:burnout::dblthumb2


----------



## Nurse Douglas (Nov 19, 2007)

yes i have one....my husband and i try to go on one trip a year, sometimes within canada, other times to different countries...so it's a must for us to have a passport
although now that we have a little one on the way i have a feeling traveling will be moved to the bottom of the list...lol


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I've had a passport for over 45 years and have used it a ton! One of my favorite trips was a five-week safari to Kenya, back when it wasn't dangerous and the animals hadn't been so catastrophically poached!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

We go on a cruise every year and have yet to get our passports. It's one of those things that we want to do, but have procrastinated. Since we are not flying into the Caribbean, we can still use our birth certificates along with ID.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I live right on the Canadian border and need to get one soon but I have never had one. I keep hoping they will make the state drivers license an acceptable form of ID to get into Canada.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I had one from when I went to Paris when I was 18 but I let it expire. So Hubby and I just got passports this past winter because we are going to Puerto Vallarta in Sept. I expected it to be a real pain and take a long time to get them but was actually pleasantly surprised at how easy the process was and we got them in the mail in about 2 1/2 weeks. Now we just have to vow to use them often! :


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

I had one when I landed here as a little girl, from Britain. It expired a long time ago... currently, I'm trying to get a new one as my husband and I have planed a late honeymoon to Japan scheduled for this christmas.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I actually have 2 passports: my personal passport, and my official, to-be-used-only-for official-government travel passport. My daughter also has 2: U.S. and Russian, as she retains her Russian citizenship, as well as being a U.S. citizen.


Hi there ,i am from Russia too.:doh:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes,I do!.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow I guess I am not alone. I thought for sure I would be one of the few that does not have one.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

olik said:


> Hi there ,i am from Russia too.:doh:


My daughter is from the Tyumen' area. What part are you from? I've promised her a trip back there when she graduates from high school in 4 years. I used to travel to Moscow for business fairly often, but haven't been there in 3 years.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

moverking said:


> Girl, we've got to get you loosened up and do some traveling!LOL
> There's so much for you and Charlie to SEE & DO!!!!!
> :eclipsee_:burnout::dblthumb2


I would love to see different places if I didn't have this little phobia of driving, flying, boats.....etc. LOL


----------



## Mandyjac (Apr 5, 2007)

I just got one this year...since it is now required to travel from the US to Canada.


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

I had a British one 28 years ago as I was born there! This year for Xmas my Mum has offered to buy me Australian citizenship or an Irish passport.
I'm going to choose the passport. I think my brothers will choose citizenship.
Not that I think I'll be leaving the country any time soon!

cheers,


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I have one and I am sending for renewal next week. I go out of the US every couple of years (sometimes on short notice) and I must have a current passport with me at all times.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't have one, but the funny thing is my pup Tonka came with one when she was shipped to me from Hungary. What's wrong with this picture!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Im sure I read somewhere that 75% of Americans don't have a passport...it really suprised me at first as with the UK being an island most people have a passprt here (I just looked it up and apparently 85% of brits DO have a passport) its just something that most people have...but I guess when your country is so big you may leave it less often! I guess travelling abroad is much easier over here...especially when you can get flights to Madrid/amsterdam/budapest/Venice for as little as £29!!! 

I have had a passport since I was 11. I used to travel more than I do now as I had some good friends in Barcelona and visited various countries in Europe. Now we have the dogs we generally go on holiday in this country and bring them with us!


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

My husband and I do have a passport. My 13 year old daughter does not. We had gotten ours for a cruise 2 years ago and used them 1 time.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

I first got one when I was 9 and our family went to Australia for a holiday. I had to get it renewed when I was 17 to go on a school trip to Spain so I got a new New Zealand passport and also a British one, since my Mum was born in Belfast, Northern Ireland. It will make it easier if I wanted to stay longer over there and work etc and not have to go on my NZ one and have visas etc etc.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I let mine expire and have had the new application sitting on my desk, for about a year...


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I work for a ferry company and you have to have one.

Maggie


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> My daughter is from the Tyumen' area. What part are you from? I've promised her a trip back there when she graduates from high school in 4 years. I used to travel to Moscow for business fairly often, but haven't been there in 3 years.


we are from Moscow.Last time went there 5 years ago.


----------



## molmotta (May 22, 2005)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Im sure I read somewhere that 75% of Americans don't have a passport...it really suprised me at first as with the UK being an island most people have a passprt here (I just looked it up and apparently 85% of brits DO have a passport) its just something that most people have...but I guess when your country is so big you may leave it less often!


Singapore being such a tiny island nation, we definitely need one each!! : There's nowhere much to go for holidays except OUT of the country.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

My passport expired nearly 20 years ago - wouldn't renew it cos there's no way i would go away and leave my dogs. If I go on holiday then they would come too.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

olik said:


> we are from Moscow.Last time went there 5 years ago.


Moscow is a fascinating city. Great Metro system, and I just love the old architecture, churches, etc. I also loved going to Sergeev Posad (went there 3 times, I think). I worked in Korolev.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

One of our faculty members was shocked that I don't have a passport. Most people on campus, especially faculty, do.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> I let mine expire and have had the new application sitting on my desk, for about a year...


We've never had any, but I have completed forms sitting on my desk also. Next step is easy, take our pictures. Getting the forms to the post office is the pain. In order to get the kids' passports, both parents have to be there. I'd hate to have to take vacation days to stand in line.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I renewed mine last year, having all my family in Germany you never know when you might need it. My parents are not the youngest anymore so I like to keep it current if I do need it, plus I'm going home this summer for a few weeks.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Eric and I got ours last year when we went on a cruise. I plan on using it a lot!


----------



## janet (Apr 14, 2008)

yes all 4 we have a passport
3 years ago we went to Florida for 4 weeks
we had a graet time there
my husband has family overthere


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

We have passports here and present them when we cross the border anywhere. It is a secure form of security and I am glad that we have them. For the dogs all we need is their vaccination certificate and spay certficate and they can come with us also. I don't think I survive with out my US shopping!!!

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I've never needed one!


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

My wife and I both have passports - in fact - we will be leaving exactly one month from today to go to Hungary and Ukraine on a church mission trip. We love traveling and seeing different cultures and places. I've been in 20 countries outside the USA.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

We let ours expire, 10 years ago, and finally went to the post office to renew. She asked if we wanted to pay for expedited service, which we didn't as we have no plans to go out of the country soon.

Well, the new passports arrived in JUST 10 DAYS from the day we turned in the application at the post office!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

DH and myself both have one. I thought I heard that Passports were going to become required for travel between Canada , US, and Mexico.....I've never been South to Mexico, but have traveled to Canada, as a child. We didn't need passports then.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I've had one since I was a child, and have been going overseas since I was small.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, I have one. My DH and I had to get them for our honeymoon last year!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have mine, being a German citizen and still having family over there I keep it current. My kids also have theirs they have a German and American passport.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I guess I will need to get one if I plan to buy a golden from a breeder in Canada!!!!!


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I actually have 2 passports: my personal passport, and my official, to-be-used-only-for official-government travel passport. My daughter also has 2: U.S. and Russian, as she retains her Russian citizenship, as well as being a U.S. citizen.


I didn't know the US allowed people to have a dual citizenship with Russia. There are so many countries now USA doesn't allow dual citizenship with anymore. Good for you


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

What I like about this forum is that there are people from all over the world! It is so neat. Goldens do make the world better place, indeed. 

By the way, when my husband and I took Cody on a trip to Canada (from Michigan), we made a doggie passport for Cody and handed to the officer at the Canadian customs with our passports. The officer laughed : and kindly asked as if we had his rabies certificate which we did. That was a fun trip!!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Neither my DH or I have ever had a passport but are going to be getting one in the next few months due to my son's pending wedding in Mexico. As well, we do travel to the USA on occasion and I understand that a passport is going to be necessary. My DH just got his birth certificate a few months ago - he used his baptism certificate as ID when we crossed the border into the USA!!! What can I say but we must look very honest!


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't have one. Nor do I plan to get one. The last time I went on a cruise and we came back from Mexico......I was asked to get something or whatever and the imigration woman slapped my hand hard......I was shocked. But, I got an good excused on not flying. It was some years ago, but I was in a small plane that crashed...we hit power lines and crashed into about 5 cars or more ....the plane caught on fire and I was stuck because I could not undo the seatbelt (like the car racing types)....the pilot had to undo it......that was the only way out. We had to jump out of the plane .. that was purched busted up on its side up on top of a cars with glass busted out everywhere. I did not know if people were in the cars....then I got off the car and ran and the plane exploded in a fireball. They say it is safer to fly then drive.....well, I will tell you I am not flying again. Nope!! Never ever!!! They had experts saying they have never seen anyone survive a crash that bad. Besides I rather be home with my dogs


----------



## nickyech (Jun 3, 2008)

I have two passports, a French and a Canadian.
I travel a lot.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Yep. British(EU) passport and US permanent residence visa. Same for husband and second daughter. Our three younger kids have dual nationality, with US and British(EU) passports. Our oldest daughter gave up her US visa when she moved back to the UK. Would never be without one..we're alomost always 'foreigners' wherever we live...and could be asked to leave.

Margaret


----------

